# Hip Joint Pain



## Eddie Mudster (Mar 13, 2004)

About six months ago I started having some pain in my right hip. It doesn't bother me while riding or walking but when I crouch down to go under a log or gate it hurts. If I'm sitting normally in a chair and move my right foot up towards my left knee, like you would to tie your shoe, that also hurts. For a while I thought it was the result of over-stretching. Has anyone experienced this type of pain?

I've been doing the same type of cross country riding for the past 15 years with the same style of SPD pedals, same length of cranks and correct seat height. I usually ride once or twice a week and ride a trainer a few times a week. I just turned 39 so maybe I'm just getting old and wearing out.


----------



## Noonie (Feb 20, 2006)

See your doctor just in case, but, yeah you is just getting old :lol:


----------



## BoiseBoy (Mar 1, 2006)

*Hip*

Give me more information as to where the hip pain is and what it feels like.
Any back pain? Groin pain? Pain down the leg? How are you with stairs?

It sound to me like it is an SI joint asymmetry. Bringing your R foot towards the Left knee is one of the testing positions that we use.
May also be a bit of a hip impingement.

If it is a pelvic issue, often it is cleared easily by seeing a Physical Therapist. In most states, and with many insurances you may be able to take advantage of their direct access and go right to the PT without wasting money on you Dr. looking at it and sending you off with a PT script.

Keep us up to date.


----------



## Eddie Mudster (Mar 13, 2004)

It feels like the pain is in the top right-outside part of the joint. It might just be strained muscles in that area causing it. I have no back pain, groin pain or leg pain. A regular sitting groin stretch doesn't bother me. Stairs are not a problem either. It doesn't hurt to rest my right foot on my left thigh, but the motion of moving my right foot towards my left knee does hurt. I can grab my right leg and pull it up so it moves in the same direction and it causes no pain.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## bikerbert (Aug 28, 2004)

Try some hip stabilization exercises with bands around your knees, as well as a ton of bridges on the floor. Glute strengthening/lower abdomen strengthening will also help.

What is the flexibility of the hip flexors like? How about the calves? Piriformis/TFL? All of these can contribute to the problem as well.

It sounds like BoiseBoy called it right. If you've got any imbalances around the hips, joint pain is pretty common.


----------



## Eddie Mudster (Mar 13, 2004)

I'll check out those exercises. The flexibility I'll have to research, I'm not familiar with most of it. Thanks for the info bikerbert


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 2, 2006)

Have you been sitting on your wallet most of your adult life? If so, it's probably ciatica (sp?). I've had it since I hit forty or so and the only thing that helps it is riding mountain bikes, no kidding. When I am sedentary for a work or two it comes back and aches like all heck, especially when sitting and typing notes on the forum, as now. Most effective treatment I have found is to have my wife use her elbow to massage the spot hard and deep..... but in any case, I suggest seeing either an MD or chiropractor first.

Tommy


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I think you answered the question right there  just kidding - sort of. You're getting old so wear and tear on the body is going to start showing up. Also do you happen to maybe carry around a heavy bag on 1 shoulder or do anything that would use one side of the body over the other. I get it o and that's one of the causes - used to carry about a heavy a$$ camera bag on my shoulder.

Best thing prob is to go see a physio or good massage therapist and see what they say. Some stretching and yoga will prob do the trick - old age is a biatch and there's not too much we can do about it if we've had active lifestyles that have been takin a toll on our body - parts wear out _(you know that your a cyclist)_ unfortunately we can't jusat go online and order a new hip and have it in 3 days 



Eddie Mudster said:


> About six months ago I started having some pain in my right hip. ................... I just turned 39 so maybe I'm just getting old and wearing out.


----------



## Eddie Mudster (Mar 13, 2004)

No, I rarely have a wallet in my back pocket and don't carry any bags or packs around. I do get stuck in front of a computer up to 12+ hours a day during work deadlines. I bought a kneeling chair to help with that.

Along with the exercises already suggested I'm starting some other stretching programs. Intu-Flow from www.rmaxinternational.com and Super Joints from www.dragondoor.com. I'll report back on how well they help with my problem.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Know about that sitting at the comp 12+ hours a day thing, it really fugs up your entire body. Just rememebr to get up at least every hour _(Yes I know that this is hard as time flies when your involved_) and do some stretching/walk around, especially watch out for the old wrists and hands and give them their fare stretch.



Eddie Mudster said:


> No, I rarely have a wallet in my back pocket and don't carry any bags or packs around. I do get stuck in front of a computer up to 12+ hours a day during work deadlines. I bought a kneeling chair to help with that.
> 
> Along with the exercises already suggested I'm starting some other stretching programs. Intu-Flow from www.rmaxinternational.com and Super Joints from www.dragondoor.com. I'll report back on how well they help with my problem.


----------

